

Europe to Australia in 5 Hours (The LAPCAT A2 Jet) With Video - themichael
http://www.designgeist.org/2008/06/europe-to-australia-in-5-hours.html

======
dmose
Is there a viable market for this type of transportation? What happened to the
concord? Lets not forget that was during a time when face-to-face was the only
way to conduct business.

~~~
astrec
"Is there a viable market for this type of transportation?"

Absolutely. It's a 24 hour commute from our Melbourne, AU house to our
Brooklyn, NY house.

I've sat next to a fashion buyer who does the trip from SYD-NYC-SYD once a
fortnight (that would be awful).

I'm hanging out for the scramjet.

------
gibsonf1
Some windows would make it more convincing. (Not even windows in the cockpit!)

